# Universal mania?



## MPFit (Mar 30, 2016)

Bought a Humminbird Helix7SI from them. Best price around including used. Have been using it for 3 months. It's legit. If they have what you want usually is a good deal to purchase from them.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

I purchased and HDS-7 Gen 2 Touch from them a few years back. Delivered quickly and no problems. Price and selection was damn good.

Everything about the transaction was professional.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks, y'all.


----------



## Slug-O (Mar 17, 2017)

It's the real deal. I have purchased an TM, jack plate, and trim tabs saving big $$$


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

My motorguide xi5 36v 105lb was $1.552.66 at U.M. It sells for almost $1900 at bass pro. The motorguide was brand new and the serial # was successfully registered for my 2 year warranty. I will be shopping there again in the future.


----------

